# Using sand bag drop to pull suck drape



## Legionlights (May 19, 2009)

Hello,
I am working on setting up a kabuki drop/suck drape set up for a magician who is taking it out on the road this summer. We are just trying to get the one he used to use up and working properly. Problem is I don't feel it is safe to release a sand bag that rigged overhead in a backstage area, and allow it to run free all the way into the deck surface. He says they do it mainly to get a consistent speed as far as the drape being sucked off the stage, so the idea of using any mechanical means to add friction and so slow down the bag dropping is out of the question. I considered using a reverse bungee apparatus but then there would have to be a qualified tech there to be able to handle the rig. If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate the input.


----------



## Footer (May 19, 2009)

First, you should have a qualified tech there anytime things are moving over head. Period

This is a rigging discussion, and it is against our TOS to discuss rigging around here. 

I would suggest to you that you are on the right track to avoid dropping a sandbag at all costs. That sounds like the worst idea ever, and reminds me of looney toons too much to be safe. There are plenty of alternatives to do this, call your local rigging company and they can set you up with either a high speed winch or something like that.


----------



## Les (May 19, 2009)

Why doesn't he just use magic.


----------



## derekleffew (May 19, 2009)

FTSI has some experience in this, IIRC.


----------



## Footer (May 20, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> FTSI has some experience in this, IIRC.



I played with some of their high speed winches a few years back. They are insane. They can pull things down faster then the objects terminal velocity if that gives you any idea of how fast they are.


----------



## What Rigger? (May 23, 2009)

I use the FTSI stuff daily. Oh. My. Dear.Lord. I am in love. BEYOND excellent!


----------

